# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  El juez investiga la denuncia por Castor e imputa a 18 personas por presunta prevaricación

## NoRegistrado

> El juzgado de Instrucción número 4 de Vinaròs (Castellón) ha abierto una causa por supuestas irregularidades en la tramitación de la concesión de explotación del proyecto Castor y ha imputado a 18 personas por presunta prevaricación medioambiental y contra el medio ambiente y los recursos naturales.
> 
> Según ha informado el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de la Comunitat Valenciana (TSJCV), el juez ha abierto un procedimiento sobre las prospecciones en la costa de Castellón tras la denuncia interpuesta por Fiscalía.
> 
> La causa se ha iniciado por presuntos delitos de prevaricación medioambiental y contra el medio ambiente y los recursos naturales, y el juez tomará declaración a 18 imputados, han indicado las mismas fuentes.
> 
> La denuncia de Fiscalía se dirigía, en concreto, contra los responsables del Instituto Geológico y Minero, del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y del Ministerio de Industria que intervinieron en la tramitación de la concesión de explotación de tal proyecto, así como contra la mercantil Escal UGS.
> Las instalaciones de almacenamiento de Castor cesaron su actividad de forma temporal en septiembre de 2013 por orden del Ministerio de Industria, Energía y Turismo, tras la actividad sísmica detectada en la zona, con el fin de solicitar información al Instituto Geográfico Nacional para conocer si los movimientos estaban relacionados con los trabajos realizados en la planta.
> 
> ...


http://www.eldiario.es/politica/inve...349965484.html

No entro ni salgo en la utilidad de un almacén de gas de éste tipo. Imagino que será útil.

Pero me llama la atención de que existan indicios de corrupción en forma de prevaricación, que en éste asunto va unido casi siempre a corrupción monetaria o de poder.

Lamento que sigan habiendo técnicos dispuestos a venderse, presuntamente, claro.
Qué pena. Y así todo. últimamente leo la palabra prevaricación, que es tomar decisiones a sabiendas de que son injustas, en muchos sitios, incluso pequeños.

 Sañudos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (30-ene-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

¿No os suena eso de matar al mensajero?
Al final los técnicos presionados pr los políticos son los que van al banquillo.
Y los otros de rositas, que asco.
Miguelito, ¿no dices nada? Evidentemente me refiero a Miguel Sebastián que está muy calladito en este tema no vayan a jorobarse sus consejos de administracion.
Repito: Que asco

----------


## NoRegistrado

Para mí tenían que ir todos, desde luego. El político el primero y a la cárcel.

Pero, lo que no puede ser es que los técnicos, que son funcionarios de carrera y que, por lo tanto, no dependen del político de turno se vendan por un plato de lentejas y prevariquen.
 Eso no se lo admito a ninguno de esos. Y sé de lo que hablo.
No es matar al mensajero, los técnicos están ahí para garantizar que las decisiones que se toman sean justas y acertadas y evitar que se cometan tropelías, como los secretarios de Ayuntamientos, etc.... Y si no están dispuestos a hacerlo, que dimitan y se pasen al sector privado. España no tiene que pagar a prevaricadores.
Ahora si cantan y dicen que el ministro les ha obligado, pues el ministro al talego. Pero a ellos nadie les puede obligar y también serán culpables.

Hay muchas cosas que huelen a podrido, y, en éste caso como en otros que me son familiares, huele a "jabón" que da gusto.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## tescelma

No he visto en ningún lugar de la noticia que hable de técnicos funcionarios de carrera, habla de "responsables" y me apostaría algo a que son "técnicos designados por el sistema digital", es decir a dedo. Por eso denuestan tanto a los funcionarios de carrera, para quitárselos de en medio y poder meter a dedo a técnicos "afines" que firman en "barbecho".

----------

Jonasino (27-ene-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Alguno hay, no todos como es lógico.
Los funcionarios de carrera en puestos técnicos suelen ser bastante serios en su trabajo. Pero de todo hay, como ocurrió en el trasvase del Ebro.
En éste link aparecen los nombres y cargos de algunos de los imputados.
http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2015/01/...85_269616.html
Por ejemplo, una de las imputadas: María Jesús Rodríguez de Sancho, es Ingeniera de Montes y pertenece al cuerpo de Ingenieros de Montes del Estado.
Otro imputado: Antonio Hernández García  es miembro del Cuerpo Superior de Técnicos Comerciales y Economistas del Estado desde 1991.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

> No he visto en ningún lugar de la noticia que hable de técnicos funcionarios de carrera, habla de "responsables" y me apostaría algo a que son "técnicos designados por el sistema digital", es decir a dedo. Por eso denuestan tanto a los funcionarios de carrera, para quitárselos de en medio y poder meter a dedo a técnicos "afines" que firman en "barbecho".


Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, Tescelma. El problema es que la administracion (estado, comunitaria y local) se4 ha ido llenando de "funcionarios" o técnicos NO de oposición sino desplazados por políticos para que les rian las gracias, en detrimento de los técnicos-funcionarios de carrera, independientes.

----------


## tescelma

> Alguno hay, no todos como es lógico.
> Los funcionarios de carrera en puestos técnicos suelen ser bastante serios en su trabajo. Pero de todo hay, como ocurrió en el trasvase del Ebro.
> En éste link aparecen los nombres y cargos de algunos de los imputados.
> http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2015/01/...85_269616.html
> Por ejemplo, una de las imputadas: María Jesús Rodríguez de Sancho, es Ingeniera de Montes y pertenece al cuerpo de Ingenieros de Montes del Estado.
> Otro imputado: Antonio Hernández García  es miembro del Cuerpo Superior de Técnicos Comerciales y Economistas del Estado desde 1991.
> 
>  Saludos. Miguel


Sigo sin ver funcionarios de carrera, los ejemplos que nombras son de libre designación (Director/a General), además hoy en día muchas de las plazas de técnicos las reconvierten a LD (libre designación) que son funcionarios de carrera pero ocupando plazas a dedo y por consiguiente a las órdenes del que te pone en esa plaza.

----------

sergi1907 (27-ene-2015)

----------

